# Drag curls



## m37 (May 12, 2014)

Drag Curls for bicep growth​Hello UG I would like to know what you guys think about drag curls any advice would be great thank you very much for your time.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 12, 2014)

Gayyyyyyyy. It's bad enough your in the smith machine. Doing curls in the smith machine is worse than curls in the squat rack.


----------



## losieloos (May 12, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Gayyyyyyyy. It's bad enough your in the smith machine. Doing curls in the smith machine is worse than curls in the squat rack.



I curl  in the squat rack hehe.


----------



## TriniJuice (May 12, 2014)

I seen drag and thought something else...
Very disappointed


----------



## NbleSavage (May 12, 2014)

I do drag curls as an iso exercise at the end of my arm workout. High rep / pump work. Hits the biceps peak really well IME. Won't replace barbell curls or preachers anytime soon, but a good supplementary exercise if you're training for aesthetics IMO.


----------



## SFGiants (May 12, 2014)

You spelled Queens wrong!


----------



## Dtownry (May 12, 2014)

I am happy I do not know what those are.


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 12, 2014)

Im gonna try those out. I was watching Dexter do them in a video the other day. Not in the smith tho


----------



## jennerrator (May 12, 2014)

I actually like them for something different but you have to make sure you are doing them right 

don't know what this smith machine talk about is, I use BB


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 12, 2014)

I've seen drag curls done on some youtube videos and they all did them on the smith machine.


----------



## jennerrator (May 12, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> I've seen them done on some youtube videos and they all did them on the smith machine.



I don't use the smith machine for anything lol I was shown how to do them with barbell


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 12, 2014)

Well I take back my firstpost then. My apologies to all of you draggers out there. Lol.


----------



## stonetag (May 12, 2014)

I've never done curls in drag, but I've benched in a nighty! No, but seriously, I've never done curls in drag. 

What is a drag curl? Oh youtube, right.


----------



## bvs (May 14, 2014)

Yeah I like doing them as a finishing exercisem no smith machine tho


----------



## kindanewtothis (Jun 14, 2014)

Drag curls I feel are great for that extra stretch and sometimes for heavy negatives; hard to cheat on these too.


----------

